# Hegner blower



## martinka (7 May 2013)

G'morning all,

I was messing with the blower on my scroll saws last night, lengthening the segmented flexible pipes, and I noticed the Hegner blower air stream is very weak compared to the Jet. After I bit of rare neural activity, I began to wonder if it is intentional, so that the dust is only just blown away from the cut, and not all around the room/shed/wherever. The only problem being, if I move it far enough away that it's out of the way of my hand and line of sight, the air flow isn't strong enough. There's no leaks and I put tie wraps around the bellows just to make sure. The small bellows on the Jet has a better air stream so I can move the pipe further away. Personally I'd prefer it to have a bit more oomph so that I have more leeway about where I position the blower nozzle. Anyone have any thoughts on it? Probably not, because I see no mention online of it being a problem, and maybe it's just me making the proverbial mountain out of a molehill after another night without sleep. :shock: 

Martin.


----------



## Gary Morris (8 May 2013)

Hi Martin could you fit an aquarium pump to beef the blow up a bit? I have one on my saw and it works well.

Gary


----------



## mac1012 (8 May 2013)

Well as my 15 year old daughter sometimes says to me , dad you think too much. (hammer) 

I never had problem with the blower on the hegner I assuming its the new blue adjustable one you got ? 

And you don't need it any more power full than cleaning the dust away from cut line because as you say it will just make more dust 

Mark


----------



## martinka (8 May 2013)

> I assuming its the new blue adjustable one you got ?



:?: I have no idea what that is, Mark.

Good grief! I'm getting slow in my old age. It's taken me all day to realise what you mean by blue adjustable blower. (shakes head sadly)
Yes, Mark, that's what I am using. The blower pipe was missing when I bought the saw so I fitted one of the segmented pipes and mounted it on the hold down arm. I've removed the hold down bracket and was going to remove the arm too, but it came in handy. 

Martin.


----------



## mac1012 (8 May 2013)

if you don't know what I mean then you probably haven't got one

have a look here 

http://www.hegner.co.uk/Hegner_Multicut_1


the blue flexi hose blower pipe with yellow end older machines haven't got this the new type is much more effective as you can direct the dust sideways whereas the older white one tends to just blow toward you 


mark


----------



## martinka (8 May 2013)

Mark, I think you must have missed where I said this bit - "Yes, Mark, that's what I am using. The blower pipe was missing when I bought the saw so I fitted one of the segmented pipes and mounted it on the hold down arm." 

I bought 6 of those pipes from HK, because it was nearly as cheap as 1, and fitted one to the Jet saw as well.

Martin.


----------



## mac1012 (9 May 2013)

no I didn't miss it your original post said " I have no idea what this means mark "

did you add the other bit later using the edit button ??

anyway glad you got it sorted 

mark


----------



## martinka (9 May 2013)

mac1012":gjbr5xqw said:


> did you add the other bit later using the edit button ??



I did, Mark, but as I added it a long time before you replied, I assumed you would have seen it. I shouldn't assume.  Possibly your browser retrieved the earlier version from its cache. Don't you just love it when the software 'helps' you? :? 

I'd still like the blower to have a bit more puff as there isn't enough if I move it where I want it. I'll do a bit of experimenting with the nozzle size. The problem might be that I am using the short stroke on the Hegner until I get used to it. It has a large bellows for such a short movement.

Cheers,
Martin.


----------



## redmoorphil (12 May 2013)

Hi Martin, I extended my pipe last night by adding on part of an old one I had lying around from a rubbish lidl saw.
I did notice that the hegner nozzle has a wider hole than usual which probably accounts for the weaker flow.
You could just try extending the cone on the nozzle end with a bit of insulating tape which should reduce the hole size and increase the pressure a little.
Phil


----------



## martinka (12 May 2013)

Hi Phil, the blower pipe is one I fitted. I've got a couple of different size nozzles but it doesn't seem to make much difference. I might fill the bellows with sponge to cut down on the amount of air the bellows needs to compress. No idea if it will make any difference. 

Martin.


----------



## redmoorphil (13 May 2013)

Don't think that will help Martin,
You are just going to reduce the volume of air in the bellows so even less will be blown out and your pressure will reduce. I did realise why hegner nozzles are wider though - it's because they can be used to suck so they need a bigger hole to vacuum the dust.
Good lord, you've got me over thinking things now!


----------



## martinka (13 May 2013)

Phil, I had a spare rectangular tip for the segmented flexy pipe, so I blocked off half of that and it's perfect now.

As for the suction side, chippygeoff has already got me thinking about that. My idea is a funnel at the right side of the table, about 8"x6", with the blower blowing dust towards it, and suction taking away most of the really fine stuff. I reckon a 12v car radiator fan should do it, and be very quiet too. It's got to be better than just having a blower and I suppose it's just a poor man's extractor.

Guess who recently gave a radiator fan away to be used as an extractor for fumes from a parts washer? It's very successful too.

Martin.


----------

